# Finally broke down and bought it !



## Duane867 (Oct 25, 2008)

Bought a Rockler router table box joint jig today. 
Decided to get a little more serious about the boxes I have been messing with and make them as easy to build and repeat as possible. Haven't had the chance to use it yet but I like the way it feels and looks very much. I have to purchase the bits yet. Comes with 1/4", 3/8", & 1/2" indexing keys.

The day after thanks giving Rockler is having a blow out sale on a lot of stuff so I'll go get them then along with a Jet DC-500 dust collector with bags, stand and hose for $99.99. YUP you read correctly ! $99.99 for a 500 cfm motor, steel roller stand, bags, and hose. That'll do nicely for me I think. Especially at literally half the normal price. The guy who always helps me when I go "leaked" the info to me a little early. They open at 7am so get there plenty early !

I plan on making a few last minute projects for family members who I think will appreciate hand crafted items. I'm making a nice mens jewelery chest with inlays for my father, a small jewelery hutch for my mother, and a few various styled boxes for other members of my family. 
I figured out how to stop getting burn marks in the purple heart stock I have on the router table. You can't ! Just have to sand the shite out of it. So I'll probably make some walnut 7 purple heart inlay designs I guess.

I'm getting more adventurous now with my joinery and trying new slightly more advanced ways. One box I made had mitered corners on all sides ( top of lid as well ), box joints, & rabbeted base to accept the bottom panel. I made a 1/4" dado on all 4 sides then an off set dado after gluing to for a lip for a nice friction fit lid. ( already gave it away or I'd have pics LOL! ) 

I'm thinking about buying the 11 piece set fast joint system as well but that may be an after Christmas purchase.. errrr.... after the cards are paid down from Christmas that is.... purchase LOL ! 


I figure I'll give the Rockler jig a try this Wednesday afternoon with a 1/4" spiral bit I got last year and have yet to use. Let ya' know how it works out.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

They make some really nice jigs and such. I might look into their box jig myself, might even try my hand at making me own, just need some hardware.


----------



## Duane867 (Oct 25, 2008)

I'll take photos of mine and measurements for you if you like ?


----------



## Duane867 (Oct 25, 2008)

Had a chance to play around with the jig today a little while. 
Three flaws jumped right out immediately.

*Flaw number 1* : There is a thin ( AND I MEAN THIN ) strip of aluminum inserted in the MDF that the guide keys hold down screws thread though. One stripped right out on me straight out of the box with little to no pressure on tightening. 
*Flaw number 2* : If there is even a minute amount of sawdust in the dados that the sled rides in it causes friction to the point of the sled requiring a good amount of force to slide eventually becoming stuck in place. 
*Flaw number 3* : The rails on the sled are to short and stubby. It is very easy to tip the sled forward or backward while sliding to make the cut and cause you to mess up your final cuts real good if not careful. 

I think I will remedy all three problems with two easy fixes. 
1: nuts on the bottom for the screws to thread into instead of the gay thin aluminum strip ( it really is barley 1/64 of an inch thick guys.) 
2: ditch the factory plastic sled and make my own with over sized rails that when in the fully retracted position, as well as the completely extended position completely cover both ends of the dados. I can kill two birds with one stone here. I feel it will provide both greater stability while eliminating dust and chips from getting in the dados that causes so much friction.

All in all I like the sled. I think they could have done just those two small things to make it a home run though. Mass production... what can ya do ya know....


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

I hate to find serious flaws in a tool I otherwise like. Nice you found easy fixes!


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

Duane, sounds interesting. How about posting some pics of your fixes. Before and after would be nice


----------



## Duane867 (Oct 25, 2008)

I'll do that. Might be a week or two though. I need to use it as is for a little while to finish up some Christmas gifts while the weathers good around here. My shop is the back patio LOL !


----------

